# Where can I get rid of a box set?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Several years ago, I bought a box set of the label Brilliant Classics comprising most works of F.J.Haydn. I dislike it so I have it abandoned. Currently I need more room for new box sets. Since I am living in an european country and the environmental regulations is something to take seriously, I wonder where I can "throw" this or where can I get rid of this.

I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure there are many members who'd be more than happy to have your box! Yours truly included!! But shipping isn't free, of course.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm sure there must be some second hand CD shops in Madrid that will take it, and even give you a little cash for it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't you have charity shops in Madrid to donate it to? Even a local library might be interested.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll up the ante a bit. Post the box to me and I'll pay you the shipping costs


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> Ok, I'll up the ante a bit. Post the box to me and I'll pay you the shipping costs


How about the ecological footprint of the box flying from one end of Europe to another? :scold::cheers:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> Ok, I'll up the ante a bit. Post the box to me and I'll pay you the shipping costs





TxllxT said:


> How about the ecological footprint of the box flying from one end of Europe to another? :scold::cheers:


Ok, which is it......going by ship or going by air? :lol:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Libraries would probably have it, though I'm wary of taking away Xaltotoun's prize...


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

JSBach85 said:


> Several years ago, I bought a box set of the label Brilliant Classics comprising most works of F.J.Haydn. I dislike it so I have it abandoned. Currently I need more room for new box sets. Since I am living in an european country and the environmental regulations is something to take seriously, I wonder where I can "throw" this or where can I get rid of this.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback.


You can send it to me!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh well, Xaltotun beat me to it.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Problem solved. Thank you Xaltotun for your interest


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Look at the picture on the left. There you will see the happiest man in TC right now


----------

